# Too many fry for a 10gal?



## kdanna (May 7, 2010)

I have 15 fry in a 10 gallon tank. Two were stowaways when I bought some adults at my LFS, and they are about 3 months now. Then about a month ago, I bought a pregnant Platy (unknowingly - I'm just a beginner!) and she had about 20 fry the next day. 13 made it, so I have 15 in the tank now, plus the mother again because she looks like shes about to drop more fry!

so far my levels are fine(I have more than enough filtration), but I'm worried the tank is too small to hold any more fish.... should I put mama back in the community tank and let nature take its course, or can my baby tank hold more babys?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It will handle them now. The issue is whether you can get all of them to "trade to the petstore" size in that tank. The answer is maybe, it depends on your filtration and willingness to do water changes (and how big the store wants them).


----------



## benjaminBreaker (May 9, 2010)

Absolutely, but as emc stated above, you may not have enough room for them when they get more mature. 15 adult platies will not make the world go caboom(and the stain is gone), but if you get any more than that, you may want to move them over to another tank. Once they're old enough, anyway. More fry in your 10 gallon won't hurt.

What you might want to try, is get another 10 gallon tank, and once the 15 fry you have now are old enough, move them to the next tank, and put your new batch into the tank you just moved fish out of. Then it will be cycled, and ready to go.(assuming it isn't already cycled :-\)


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

As said you are fine for now but as they grow you will have some trouble. Just do a lot of water changes. You might want to get a bigger tank if you can. That would be a great solution and a great excuse for a bigger tank, lol.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i had about 100 fry in my ten gallon tank but they were small so dont produce a lot of waste and my water perameters were always in check and i was constantly doing water changes. Only a few would get big at a time then i would pull them out and the next ones would get big and so on and so forth now i have about 20 left after moving some to my big tank and selling the rest and the ones i have in there are at a good size so yeah id say your more than fine but they will still grow a little slower.


----------



## hh9686 (Aug 21, 2010)

i Have an algae eater with mine and it keeps my tank really clean. i have 20-25 in a 5gal tank. plus a filter of course.


----------

